# Strength for the body, mind, spirit, and soul.......



## SuperFlex (Sep 18, 2006)

With this thread I hope to keep myself accountable. Not only with performing my daily workout routine, but also in bringing health and strength to my inner man. Like weight training I have been very inconsistant in reading the bible. Fact is, it has been quite some time. When I've applied effort to my spirtual man I've always been more consistant in others aspects of life as well. Knowing that my soul is eternal and my body temperal, I have work to do. In all respects...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Creed - One last breath*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7ZDCcEgtXE

Please come now, I think I'm falling.
I'm holding to all I think is safe.
It seems I found the road to nowhere,
And I'm trying to escape...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Chevelle - Send the pain below*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOOXjtD503Q

I'd send the pain below, I'd send the pain below.
Much like suffocating...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 19, 2006)

*A Perfect Circle - Weak and powerless*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92ZfzmO85uw

Tilling my own grave to keep me level,
Jam another dragon down the hole...
Digging to the rhythm and the echo of a solitary siren,
One that pushes me along and leaves me so...........


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Creed - weathered*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvPoP9BF8KE

I lie awake on a long, dark night.
I can't seem to tame my mind...
Slings and arrows are killing me inside.
Maybe I can't accept the life that's mine.
No, I can't accept the life that's mine


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G361i7RsjK4

How long, how long will I slide...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Alice in Chains - down in a hole*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtLqnUJIeZo

You don't understand who they thought I was supposed to be.
Look at me now, I'm a man who won't let himself be...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Mudvayne - Forget to remember*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoXpAlK-D-c

Feeling undone,
What have I become?
When I turned my back on you I turned my back on myself and became this machine...

Thoughtlessness
Selfishness
Hopelessness
Arrogant


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Godsmack - running blind*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25KRfbOwKVQ

Somebody help me see, I'm running blind...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Linkin Park - breaking the habit*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWZWZP0KrnE

Memories consume,
Like opening the wound.
I'm picking me apart again...
You all assume,
I'm safe here in my room,
Unless I try to start again...


So, I'm breaking the habit,
I'm breaking the habit, 
I???m breaking the habit, 
Tonight.......


----------

